# LOST BLACK CAT with WHITE BIB and WHITE NOSE



## CLAREL (Dec 6, 2012)

My wonderful cat escaped from her cat carrier after a trip to Celia Hammond near St Johns on the A20. She is missing and very scared as she doesn't know this area at all. It was around the top of Whickham Road off the A20.

She is a small black cat, with white nose and bib. Our family is lost without her.

Please contact me if you spot her.

Thank you


----------

